# Spitfire Library Updates



## heisenberg (Nov 30, 2017)

On *November 30, 2017* Spitfire issued updates for

*Albion V* (version 1.0b29)
and
*Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds* (version 1.0.1b26)

# - - - - - - -

On *December 20, 2017 *saw these updates in the Spitfire Audio Library Manager:

*London Contemporary Orchestra, LCO Strings* (version 1.0b2) update size: 17.5 MB
and
*Spitfire Symphonic Brass* (version 1.2b26) update size: 1.66 GB

# - - - - - - -

I am going to suggest going forward that we use this thread to keep a textual repository of the updates as they come along from Spitfire Audio. It will make it convenient for owners of these libraries and contain a single place for time stamped updates, should people need to refer this info down the road.


----------



## JasonTse (Dec 1, 2017)

Saw them in my Library manager this morning too. Anyone figure out what's new in the updates?


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 1, 2017)

I've updated but don't have a clue what's been changed.


----------



## mac (Dec 1, 2017)

Do spitfire updates not notify you when they're available via the native access app? Pretty sure I've had other third party libraries update via that, but maybe not.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 1, 2017)

Come on, Albion One. Gimme NKS, please.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 1, 2017)

mac said:


> Do spitfire updates not notify you when they're available via the native access app? Pretty sure I've had other third party libraries update via that, but maybe not.


No, they don't, and I have never seen Native Access update to reflect any changes or updates available. All my Spitfire stuff still says version 1 in Native. Spitfire never says anything either, except for the Phobos update, which they took a lot of grief over. They really need a change log @SpitfireSupport


----------



## ptram (Dec 1, 2017)

Updates are shown in Spitfire's own Download Manager.


----------



## mac (Dec 1, 2017)

Do they (spitfire) send out email notifications to let users know when there's new update? I haven't received one if so.


----------



## ok_tan (Dec 1, 2017)

ptram said:


> Updates are shown in Spitfire's own Download Manager.



not in mine. my download manager shows me a couple of libraries i should download, but which are already downloaded and in use for a long time?


----------



## nas (Dec 1, 2017)

If it weren't for this thread I wouldn't have checked the SF download manager and found the SF SW update waiting... so I haven't received any indication of an existing update prior to this, or what the update actually is.

Who knows, maybe we'll get a_ Legato Con sord. _update for SSS ?! ... but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 1, 2017)

The only time I received an email about a update was for BT Phobos (1.5)

Spitfire should be notifying existing customers when updates are available.

@Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 1, 2017)

I just noticed the woodwinds update because of this thread. Thx for the heads up.

One thing I wish, is that they would include a "Whats New" text file of the fixes or updates they did with the patch.
Some of their other libraries actually have this under the individual library folders documents folder. (e.g their strings library have it)


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 1, 2017)

Is there some way of telling which version you currently have installed ? 

Project SAM libraries put the version number on the corner of the instrument, for example.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 1, 2017)

In Spitfire Audio Library Manager _ Each Entry indicates the current version ....... at least in my Win10 display.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 1, 2017)

You can also go into your orders within your Spitfire account on their website. Go to the bottom of the orders page and you should see zero cost orders that will mention the updated library with the version number.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 1, 2017)

What I meant was, if you re unsure as to what library you have currently installed, is there anywhere on the interface that displays your currently installed version.

I have a couple of libraries I installed a while ago and the download manager doesn't seem to think I have downloaded them...


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 1, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> You can also go into your orders within your Spitfire account on their website. Go to the bottom of the orders page and you should see zero cost orders that will mention the updated library with the version number.



Yeah, your order account will record any updates. Still wish I knew what was updated.

I knew from email what was updated in BT Phobos


----------



## windyweekend (Dec 2, 2017)

Seeing the latest updates in my library that I apparently have installed but I've never seen any actual downloads to update them. 

Zendesk time...


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 2, 2017)

It's been awhile since I updated a Spitfire library and I vaguely remember being a bit confused with this....... yes this might be a dumb question,lol but I'll ask anyway 

how do you update these?

Using Tundra as an example: do you just download to the drive the library is on and it overwrites the old version?

Thanks


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 2, 2017)

It's pretty easy with the spitfire downloader. 
And yeah, it should use the same folder you installed your library into.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 2, 2017)

What's new in the wood winds?


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 2, 2017)

Unknown.

@Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport please provide Changelogs for the updates, even if it's just "script optimizations" - Without changelogs we cannot know what has been changed - and waiting for someone to try the whole library out (based on the change dates of the respective files) is just not that nice.
If you don't have time for changelogs, just give two three sentences what has changed, so we know. Hell, you can write me and I'll formulate a changelog for you


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks,
Yes it's very easy on all but I keep having a problem trying to update Albion One,it's within a folder named Spitfire Audio on the drive.When I try to update it starts downloading the entire 39 gigs.
I'm sure it's my error,I've tried point it to the folder and the drive both times it starts to dl the whole library.
I had no problem updating Tundra or any of the other libraries that have available updates but they are not tucked within a folder.......


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 2, 2017)

Nevermind,after a few attempts I trashed the old Albion One that was in a folder. I downloaded and reinstalled the new version on a different drive without the folder,changed the path via NA & all's well now.


----------



## stixman (Dec 3, 2017)

Checked mine and saw an update for Plucked Piano which also I didn’t know has been discontinued! W en and why would s nice to know!


----------



## gjelul (Dec 12, 2017)

Got the library, but I am not understanding:

Is this a completely new library independent from the Albion One (legacy)?
Is this replacing the Albion One?
Is this an update to Albion One?

Also, does anyone know how to add this library in Kontakt 5.7?
Through the Manage Library tab it brigns me to the Native Access and then to add the serial and register the library. But this library has no serial number. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## KerrySmith (Dec 12, 2017)

Small issue. Update downloaded wonderfully into the correct folder, using SAM. Updated library appears in Kontakt 5.7.1. Works great there. Library does not appear in Komplete Kontrol Instruments. Tried updating both Plugins and Library. Other Spitfire libraries show up there. FWIW, Native Access displays Albion One as v1.0.0 (no updates available.


----------



## conan (Dec 12, 2017)

KerrySmith said:


> Small issue. Update downloaded wonderfully into the correct folder, using SAM. Updated library appears in Kontakt 5.7.1. Works great there. Library does not appear in Komplete Kontrol Instruments. Tried updating both Plugins and Library. Other Spitfire libraries show up there. FWIW, Native Access displays Albion One as v1.0.0 (no updates available.



I'm having the same exact issue.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 12, 2017)

gjelul said:


> Got the library, but I am not understanding:
> 
> Is this a completely new library independent from the Albion One (legacy)?
> Is this replacing the Albion One?
> ...



It’s an update to Albion One. Install it in the correct folder as described in the email SA sent out.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 12, 2017)

Can you please, post the details of the version number of Albion One (revised) as listed either in your order history or in the Spitfire Manager update app? If unclear have a look at the first post in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## gpax (Dec 12, 2017)

KerrySmith said:


> Small issue. Update downloaded wonderfully into the correct folder, using SAM. Updated library appears in Kontakt 5.7.1. Works great there. Library does not appear in Komplete Kontrol Instruments. Tried updating both Plugins and Library. Other Spitfire libraries show up there. FWIW, Native Access displays Albion One as v1.0.0 (no updates available.


Same as (both of) you. I already sent a ticket to SA, but you’ve confirmed it’s a shared issue. bTW, I’ve seen this before when Sonnicouture released NKS updates, and only after reinstalling from scratch did NKS correctly work. FWIW, I also tried deleting a KK resource database per NI’s post, but to no avail. It will all get sorted out, I’m sure.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Folks, if you're having an issue with having Albion ONE appear in Komplete Kontrol, we now have an article to help you out. Please contact us if you have any issues: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...NE-appear-in-Komplete-Kontrol-after-updating-


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 13, 2017)

On the subject of the other updates, these are all small bug fixes rather than features, so we do not email everyone that owns the library. I totally take the point about a change log however and will talk to our production team on that one.


----------



## KerrySmith (Dec 13, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Folks, if you're having an issue with having Albion ONE appear in Komplete Kontrol, we now have an article to help you out. Please contact us if you have any issues: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...NE-appear-in-Komplete-Kontrol-after-updating-




Fantastic. Works perfectly. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 13, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Folks, if you're having an issue with having Albion ONE appear in Komplete Kontrol, we now have an article to help you out. Please contact us if you have any issues: https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...NE-appear-in-Komplete-Kontrol-after-updating-


Thank you, Ben, for the reminder.  Definitely retaining the link for the future as well.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 13, 2017)

Has anyone had any success whatsoever in convincing Spitfire's Download Manager to change the location where a library is installed? I moved my libraries to SSDs just this last year, after I'd already purchased and installed most of the Spitfire libraries that I own. Now I am at a loss as to how to actually apply updates to them, short of copying them back to where the Download Manager originally installed them (if I can even figure that out) in order to update them and then copying them back to the SSD.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 13, 2017)

On a mac there is a menu called 'Library' and the first item on this list is 'Change Library Location'.


----------



## nas (Dec 13, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Has anyone had any success whatsoever in convincing Spitfire's Download Manager to change the location where a library is installed? I moved my libraries to SSDs just this last year, after I'd already purchased and installed most of the Spitfire libraries that I own. Now I am at a loss as to how to actually apply updates to them, short of copying them back to where the Download Manager originally installed them (if I can even figure that out) in order to update them and then copying them back to the SSD.



What @mikeybabes posted and from the FAQ on the SF site:

*HOW DO I REDOWNLOAD THE LATEST UPDATE?*

With the continuous improvements to our Library Manager app, we have incorporated the ability to reset your own downloads.

This can easily be done via your Library Manager app.

Open up the Library Manager app and log in with your account email and password.

- Select the download you wish to re-download

- In the toolbar under Library > Reset Download > Latest Update

- This will reset your your latest update

You can repeat this process for any other updates you wish.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 13, 2017)

I have problems and I dont listen the Albion orchestra, What is the correct folder structire when update a library. Kontakte says an error... Helps


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 13, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> On a mac there is a menu called 'Library' and the first item on this list is 'Change Library Location'.



Yes, I'm aware of it ... and for some reason it has never worked for me.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 13, 2017)

nas said:


> What @mikeybabes posted and from the FAQ on the SF site:
> 
> *HOW DO I REDOWNLOAD THE LATEST UPDATE?*
> 
> ...



HI, when I reset download, latest update, can I download the last version of the entire library or only the update?


----------



## Musicam (Dec 13, 2017)

I need a turorial of how can I structure the legacy library and th update. I remember a video of Paul explaining this question.


----------



## nas (Dec 13, 2017)

Musicam said:


> HI, when I reset download, latest update, can I download the last version of the entire library or only the update?



You can do either. The Library manager will ask you what you want to download - the entire lib or the update.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 14, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Yes, I'm aware of it ... and for some reason it has never worked for me.



Well that’s odd, as I used it last night when updating Albion ONE on my SSD Andy it worked just fine.... one for tech support I imagine. 

( IIRC you select the folder above the folder the library is in - or is that when seelcting the download folder..... )


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 14, 2017)

I too had no option on the d/l with the SA Library Manager. The ONLY choice I had presented was Albion 1.5 at 51.9gb. I purchased Albion 1.2 in August 2016, and it shows on my account page. Being the only choice, I d/l that huge file, into a scratch folder, watched it extract, and "install." I did not move it as I wanted to check with Spitfire. After a maddening chat exchange of 20 minutes THEY finally "understood" my issue. There is really no real reason for me having to d/l the 51.9gb file, and all they had to do is look at my account details that still show my purchase of Albion 1.2 in August 2016. They finally answered my question: "Do I simply overwrite my existing 1.2 installation with the new 1.5." "Yes". However it does seem to leave traces of 1.2 which are now in different folders in 1.5. Please, SA, make sure to better explain the process cause it did not seem to be that smooth. And, you can save a lot of server time, if you offer the proper 12gb update instead of the 51.9gb update


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 14, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Well that’s odd, as I used it last night when updating Albion ONE on my SSD Andy it worked just fine.... one for tech support I imagine.
> 
> ( IIRC you select the folder above the folder the library is in - or is that when seelcting the download folder..... )



I believe you are thinking of the download folder there.

I'll try it again tomorrow and see if it still isn't working for me. I had assumed it didn't work for anyone, that it was just broken functionality that most people weren't even trying to use … so knowing that's not the case for everyone is indeed helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Musicam (Dec 14, 2017)

nas said:


> You can do either. The Library manager will ask you what you want to download - the entire lib or the update.


Its very cofused, teh entire library is the last version of the library like the updated?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 14, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> I believe you are thinking of the download folder there.
> 
> I'll try it again tomorrow and see if it still isn't working for me. I had assumed it didn't work for anyone, that it was just broken functionality that most people weren't even trying to use … so knowing that's not the case for everyone is indeed helpful. Thanks!



One of my SSD's was so nearly full that there wasn't enough room to download the update - so I copied the library to my mac Desktop - changed the library location and downloaded/installed the update. I then copied it back to the SSD - worked a treat - hope you get it sorted.

(The update itself is about 15gb, but the library size when updated is only about 1.5 gb larger than before)


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 14, 2017)

Woe here. Started the update DL, SA lib manager told me it was going to be 26gb... But then overnight it's reach 68gb and filled my SSD. Now I don't know if it is trying to DL the whole lib or if it thinks I have missing files (after a cockup in the 1.2 DL routine previously).

Now faced with starting from scratch but probably have to delete my extisting AlbinoOne to do it.

Overall SALM is not making this as easy as it should be. I am bonus irked as there is no "remember me" during log in:(


----------



## nas (Dec 14, 2017)

I would suggest downloading your libraries to an external SSD or HD as a backup. Then copy them to whatever DAW setup you have, leaving the downloaded library on your backup drive. You will then only need to download the updates and if for whatever reason you need to reinstall the main library, it's on your backup drive and you don't have to re-download the entire thing, just the updates.


----------



## KV626 (Dec 14, 2017)

Does the fact that the latest Albion One is 1.5b12 suggest that there will be a new, "final" version at some point?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 14, 2017)

Probably means that it is version 1.5 Build 12 and I wouldn't think it suggests anything at all either way.


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm very confused. I downloaded the Update. Now I have 2 folders next to each other on the hard drive, one the update, and one the Original. How does the Update get into Kontakt? Am I supposed to overwrite the Original files?


----------



## robgb (Dec 17, 2017)

Harry said:


> I'm very confused. I downloaded the Update. Now I have 2 folders next to each other on the hard drive, one the update, and one the Original. How does the Update get into Kontakt? Am I supposed to overwrite the Original files?


That's what I did. The NKIs are overwritten, along with the GUI files, and some new combinations are added.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 18, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Probably means that it is version 1.5 Build 12 and I wouldn't think it suggests anything at all either way.


This is correct


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 18, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Overall SALM is not making this as easy as it should be. I am bonus irked as there is no "remember me" during log in:(



Completely understand the pain and we're working on making things better - if you are having problems now and want to talk through it with one of us, contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support. If you just want to know that it will be better in the future, like I say, we're working on it.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 18, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Completely understand the pain and we're working on making things better - if you are having problems now and want to talk through it with one of us, contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support. If you just want to know that it will be better in the future, like I say, we're working on it.


No worries. I deleted, used the reset, and DL'd the whole of One again, without a hitch. Well, the "remember me" in SALM and also on the website would be nice... but hardly a game-changer 

Thank you for the update


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 20, 2017)

Just saw updates for

*London Contemporary Orchestra, LCO Strings* (version 1.0b2)
and
*Spitfire Symphonic Brass* (version 1.2b26)

in the Spitfire Audio Library Manager. Will add this to the original post as well.


----------



## ironbut (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting the updates.
It sure would be nice if we could get official emails with a short blurb on what these updates entail.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 20, 2017)

I do not own the entire Spitfire catalogue, so if there are other updates please post up! Thanks.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 24, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> What I meant was, if you re unsure as to what library you have currently installed, is there anywhere on the interface that displays your currently installed version.
> 
> I have a couple of libraries I installed a while ago and the download manager doesn't seem to think I have downloaded them...



This!

How do you verify the version number of a library?


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 24, 2018)

I belive you can find the version numbers in your Spitfire account on the list of invoices they give you. You should see zero cost invoices with the version number associated with them.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 25, 2018)

heisenberg said:


> I belive you can find the version numbers in your Spitfire account on the list of invoices they give you. You should see zero cost invoices with the version number associated with them.



But how do you know if you performed an update correctly? I want to verify that updates have actually taken place.


----------



## Heizenhaus (Feb 25, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> But how do you know if you performed an update correctly? I want to verify that updates have actually taken place.


There's a new "What's new" file in the Documentation subfolder after you performed the update. You can also check the other subfolders (Samples, Instruments, Scripts, ...) for files with new modified dates.


----------

